# Solución para HI-BOX HD 9000 - Pasos para actualizar



## cinaradio (Feb 26, 2013)

Primero has un recovery via RS232 y carga la actualizacion de 26 Febrero 2012 EN MODO ALL.
Segundo: Actualiza via pendrive con a actualizacion Julio 2011 y por ultimo la de 19 de Junio 2012 Y DESPUES CUENTAMELO...!!!

Loder de Az-america S810 los dos funcionan con Hibox
http://www.4shared.com/rar/8L9Sg0a5/aza ... de_lo.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/klvGrXoi/aza ... de_lo.html

Aqui tienes la de 19 de junio 2012, http://www42.zippyshare.com/v/29716580/file.html
Aqui tienes la actualizacion de Julio 2011, http://www.4shared.com/file/L-KNaYPv/hi ... tuion.html
Aqui les dejo la actualizacion para Hibox 9000 del 26 de febrero 2012 http://www.mediafire.com/?w8po9a9g9goa8xe
Aqui les dejo la actualizacion para Hibox 9000 del 23 de Marzo 2012 http://www.mediafire.com/?qp885dx0f3fbdq1

*Para los que han tranformado su hibox en Duosat One les comento que lo tienen que activar con un activador estando la pc conectada a internet despues de actualizar, esta info no lo comprobe, pero si se que todos los Duosat deben ser activados para que funcionen...!!!

*Si hasta 3 veces se cuelga unos minutos después que le actualizas pero apagas y enciendes y singuen a full...!!! ES MUY RECOMENDABLE, hacer una búsqueda ciega y después ir a lista de TP y borrar los TPs que no tengan señal...!!! y conecta el Hispasat al LNB1 (donde va el amz) seleccionas en lista de Satélites también al Hispasat, SIN DESMARCAR EL AMZ. y vuelve a hacer otra búsqueda ciega y vuelves a lista de TPs del Hispasat y borra los TPs que no dan señal y BORRA TAMBIEN EL TP 11972 H 27500 (aunque tenga señal) que es el que suele ocasionar los problemas, en los Hi-box que los deje funcionando quedaron uno 7 TPs todos con 70% de señal a más...!!! Esto en el Hispasat 30W


----------



## cesarco (May 7, 2016)

Hola puedo hacer actualmente la transformacion? que actualizacion tendria que poner hoy en la fecha 07/05/2016 gracias


----------

